# Beach Buggy rod racks



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Anyone have any suggestions on a front mounted rod/cooler rack for my 99 f250?Around here we have Jersey Surf Products stuff[like 'em,reasonable price],Anglers Aluminum[like 'em,expensive],haven't seen too many others.Probably will mount to a Reese or other 2" front receiver mount.Any suggestions or links?Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FordCrew,cant speak ta th ford but I got a mount an rack from Anglers. Th only 2 complaints I have is one. on a yota you have to give up your hooks an th second is it seems ta be rusting quick. I haven't had it(th mount) but a year.Aint dogging em but I also don't have any other to go by.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info Cdog


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.fishnmate.com/new_products.html 

Here is the company that made my surf cart.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the link Sandflea I was going to ask on the board where to get a surf cart.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Coco...

I love my cart. I can carry up to eight surf rods, tackle box, chair, and cooler down to the surf in one trip.

I think CDog has the same one too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sand Crab, that doesn't fit in your olds does it?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

And to piggyback on the HuskyMD asked what vehicle are you putting it in I'm getting a SUV in the spring but sometimes I might have to use a car.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.fishnmate.com/senior.html 

My cart - the Fish-N-Mate Sr - fits perfectly in the back seat of my Old Cutlas Ciera.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Excellent that was the one I was looking at Thanks again


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah I got th jr. Wish I had gotten th sr. instead but th thing is great on th pier an here in Va where ya can't drive on th beach.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks all for the replies,however I was looking for info on vehicle-mounted racks. 
PS-Now that I've seen the Fishnmate I'll probably get one for the periods of the year we can't drive the beach.Still want info on vehicle racks,though.Anyone got Jersey Surf stuff?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Fordcrew,

Had my aluminum rod/cooler rack installed back in 1993-94 on my Ford F-150 by R&R Marine as I recall? The guy was in Manteo,NC. He was a self described ex-semipro bass fisherman - nice guy - that did real nice "turn key" work. Cost me like 450 bucks installed at the time for an 8-holder w/room for 100qt cooler, a bit expensive, but worth it! He did a real solid job and is still in good condition to this day - despite the sh*t I put it through  

Anyway should you need it I can see if I can find his No. or if he's still living/in business  Otherwise there is always Frisco Rod-n-Gun.

Beach fish,

`bucket


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Fordcrew, I have a friend that got a rack by Renolds Racks. It is 6' wide by 2'6" deep, full bottom and holds 8 rods ansd 2 baiters. His accessories are nice, also. He had a Dodge Ram and just traded it on a Suburban. I have seen several other racks by Reynolds. Nice big racks. Call him for a brochure. Just my .02. 302-834-7418. pelican man.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Cdod, just curious, but why do you wish you had bought the Sr. vice Jr. Fish Mate?

I have been looking at them and haven't made up my mind either.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Surf an Turf,th Sr. has more space. Th jr can hold a 48qt.cooler with my tacklebox resting on th arm. With th sr. I could fit a 48 an my box inside th rack.Or use a bigger cooler. I got a 90qt that wont fit in it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Fordcrew Fishmate builds Truck racks too. http://www.fishnmate.com/new_products.html


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Ray's Racks in Manteo does excellent stuff, best Ive seen, although I have an AA rack that I like right much. Whenever I go a little bigger(want the full basket with 6 tubes and the rocket launchers) thats where Im goin, super nice guy. Somebody will post his # im sure.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.surffishing.com/surf%20pdfs/rodacc.pdf 

Their home page is http://www.surffishing.com


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Cdog, wouldn't that be a lot of weight to pull down a beach? Especially say Sandbridge from the parking lot to the beach? Are the wheels really wide enough to support the weight on deep soft sand. I'm asking because the other cart (can't think of the brand right now) has ballon wheels and looks as if it could support more weight and ride on top of the sand.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I can pull (with one hand) in my cart:

8 surf rods and reels
3 aluminum surf tubes
1 cooler w/bait and ice
1 fishing chair
1 tackle box - estimated weight 30 lbs
1 Rain jacket
and more...

This cart kicks butt! Used it to fish Matapeake Pier, SPSP, 3R's, AI, and others. Sure, it is easier on flat hard ground but the cart works really well over any type of sand.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sandcrab carries more [email protected] than I do  but it handles well. Th wheels are about 4in wide an don't laugh,but I let air out of em th last time an they just rode on top of th sand.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

FordCrew

James Tackle http://www.jamestackle.com/ 
has a real nice fishnmate rod/cooler for
sale at about $195 . Give him a shout.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks,ShoreBird


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Jersey Surf Products are manufactered in Vincentown, NJ. Email me if you want the number.

Jersey Surf Products also carries they're products thru dealers:
Sportsman Center, Bordentown, NJ (have rod racks in stock) www.sportsmenscenter.com 
Gibson Tackle, Sea Isle City, NJ www.gibsonstackle.com 
Fisherman HQ, Ship Bottom, NJ www.fishermansheadquarters.com 

Recomend after getting prices from dealer, you talk to Jim Hutchinson, owner of Jersey Surf, to get right mount. Dealers sometime make a mistake.

Other rod rack manufters in NJ: rod racks Unlimited in Wildwood, NJ www.rodracks.com He having a inventory blow-out sale and moving scratch & dent models. Tell Jim Moors, Eric G sent ya (I need his sponsorship to join the surf fishing club)

There an indepedant welder in Fieldsboro, NJ (Bordentown area) making some nifty racks, email for number

I should get paid for this...


----------

